# purpose of NREMT Cert



## jonpw52 (Aug 7, 2010)

I just finished basic school and was wondering if I should apply for the NREMT cert. I might move out of NYS soon so maybe it will be helpful maybe not. I really don't know the purpose of the cert?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2010)

Without an NR card, most states will make you jump through hoops to get their state certification, if not just deny you outright.



The purpose of the cert is to show that you met the minimum requirements to obtain the cert.  Nothing more, nothing less.  It's up to the individual state agencies to decide if they rely on it or not, and most do.


----------



## dudemanguy (Aug 7, 2010)

The usefulness of the NREMT cert is the fact its required to be licensed as an EMT in many states, if not most of them. In Michigan you obtain your NREMT, then use that to apply for a state license, no other testing is required.

So if you plan on working as an EMT outside of NY, aside from a few other oddball states, it's a requirement.


----------



## atticrat (Aug 7, 2010)

It's wiser to do the national registry sooner rather than later, while most of the book stuff is still fresh.

And it's easier to maintain the cert than try to get it years after the fact.


----------



## calypso (Aug 7, 2010)

So I went all the way to 120 and I’m just going to assume I didn’t pass.  I should find out on Monday for sure.  Some of the questions that I had where so ridiculous I almost started to laugh out loud in the testing center..


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 7, 2010)

calypso said:


> So I went all the way to 120 and I’m just going to assume I didn’t pass.  I should find out on Monday for sure.  Some of the questions that I had where so ridiculous I almost started to laugh out loud in the testing center..



I've said this before, but a high score doesn't indicate whether you passed or not. It does however indicate that you likely either barely passed or barely failed. The test stops when you definitively have either passed or failed, not before. If you were having trouble on the test, it gives you more questions until you either hit a critical fail point or you get enough right to pass. I suppose the best indicator might be how you felt you were doing at the end of the test. If you felt like you aced the last few questions, might mean you passed.


----------



## calypso (Aug 8, 2010)

I appreciate the info and the optimism. I felt like I did well even going to 120 but I got thinking about it and maybe I didn’t do as well as I thought I did. I actually felt really good about the last 10 questions but who knows ...Like you said I may have just barely passed or barely failed...I will hopefully find out tomorrow with good news.


----------

